# 20 gallon fermenter problem



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals, I need your help on something. I have a 20 gallon fermenter which I think has a small fracture producing a slow leak. I made an 18 gallon batch of a red and noticed some puddling under the fermenter. This was particularly apparent when he fermenter was moved. I believe there is a small crack but for the life of me, I cannot locate it. I guess I could fill the container to about 2 inches or so with a colored tracer liquid but I was considering inverting the fermenter and applying a coat of auto fiberglass to the bottom. Does anyone see a danger in this? I am not sure if it would react with fermenting wine or not. I realize I could buy another fermenter but I am cheap.

I have a triple batch of Pinot Grigio waiting in the wings and my bride is getting impatient as her current supply dwindles. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 24, 2013)

what is it made from...the container...


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like it has a leak if you have a puddle Rocky. Get thee to the Big Orange Box and pick up a 20G Brute for $20 and sleep better at night.


----------



## clight385 (Aug 24, 2013)

Put it over a really bright light in a dark room and you should be able to see the crack. Maybe use aquarium sealant?
Considering the $ you will pay for any patching material a new Brute at HD is only about $20.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, Friends. I kind of knew that was the answer but I wanted to see if I over looked anything. By the time I mess around trying to find and patch the leak, I could have a new fermenter. I think I will hit the Home Depot.


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 24, 2013)

Rocky, What is the fermenter made of?

RR


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2013)

RR, I am not sure but my guess is polypropylene. It is not marked with at plastics code and only says "Made in Canada."


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 24, 2013)

Just curious. I didnt know if it was some type of high dollar fermenter that you really wanted to repair. If so I have a real gift when it comes to making long lasting repairs. Sounds like going and buying a new _Brute_ type container would be best. Home Depot has them listed for $20 on their website. Any repair would cost 1/2 that in materials alone and be temporary at best.

RR


----------



## sdelli (Sep 6, 2013)

What does it need to say on the bottom of the container to be sure it is food safe?


----------



## JBrewer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Rocky, 

I believe you can get a repair kit if it is made from polypropylene, failing that I would advise a new one or even better glass, I use Elderberry Home brew, They are very helpful and very cheap , they even deliver UK wide, give them a call Tel:0191 2513907 the staff there are very very very good, I would rate the shop and staff 5 star +, hope you get sorted.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 13, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like it has a leak if you have a puddle Rocky. Get thee to the Big Orange Box and pick up a 20G Brute for $20 and sleep better at night.


 
I could not agree more!!! 

Rocky, What you will save is not worth the risk. Why spend money on a repair kit when that same money could go toward a brand new bucket?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 13, 2013)

I am sure you are right, Guys and I will buy a 20 Gallon Brute. I was not going to spend the money on the repair kit because I have the stuff on hand. I was in the vintage car hobby for many years and have lots of that kind of stuff around.


----------



## Norske (Sep 13, 2013)

It needs to say NSF to be food grade.


----------



## Wild Duk (Sep 15, 2013)

Where should I look for the NSF stamp?? I need something to ferment 2 buckets of frozen must and this might work well. I've been doing them separately in 2 buckets


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 16, 2013)

If you go to google and search for food grade containers there is a URL that tells you which brute containers and lids are food grade. I don't have the link with me or I would post it. 

The rim of the container has the markings.


----------



## clight385 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wild Duk said:


> Where should I look for the NSF stamp?? I need something to ferment 2 buckets of frozen must and this might work well. I've been doing them separately in 2 buckets



It's located on the bottom, but also may be on the rim. The 32 gallon I just purchased it was only on the bottom, my 20 has it located in both places.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 16, 2013)

scrap the cracked fermenter, even if you repair it you will have an area for bacteria to harbor in. Go with the Brut, a local winery uses them for their excess wine.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 16, 2013)

If you can find the leak, or crack, I've been successful plastic welding with solder gun or iron and trimming some of the same plastic from an edge of the container. I've repaired multiple leaks that way with permanent results.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 16, 2013)

I was cleaning up my shop and found some stuff I used on old cars. Thought I would give it a try on the fermenter. Looks like it will work out. I am really a frugal person, and I do believe in the old adage from my childhood: "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without."


----------



## GreginND (Oct 16, 2013)

Doug beat me to my comment. If you seal it on the outside, you will still have a crack inside that will be hard to sanitize and can harbor bacteria. Rustoleum says not to use this product in food areas and it should not come in contact with drinking water. I wouldn't use it for my fermenter.

http://www.rustoleum.com/homeowner/faqs/leakseal-sprays-faqs/


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 16, 2013)

Just a thought... how about just putting a plastic garbage can liner, (garbage bag) in before you add your must.

RR


----------



## Rocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, Okay! I will scrape together $20 and buy a Brute! Geesh! You guys have to stop confusing me with logic and facts! 

*Greg*, thanks for the information. I should have researched that before applying the coating. 

*RR*, that would work but I have a spigot on the fermenter to remove the wine. I guess I could work around that but I think I will just buy a new Brute.

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Now, what am I going to do with this thing. I could use a larger waste container in my shop....


----------



## GreginND (Oct 16, 2013)

Great for throwing your pomace in after pressing!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2013)

Who says that you can't teach a (very) old dog new tricks!


----------



## cintipam (Oct 23, 2013)

Good Job, Rocky. I feel your pain, I'm frugal too. I bought two just like yours since those yummy looking Dragons Blood recipes have me drooling.

Pam in cinti


----------



## shoebiedoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, I need your help on something. I have a 20 gallon fermenter which I think has a small fracture producing a slow leak. I made an 18 gallon batch of a red and noticed some puddling under the fermenter. This was particularly apparent when he fermenter was moved. I believe there is a small crack but for the life of me, I cannot locate it. I guess I could fill the container to about 2 inches or so with a colored tracer liquid but I was considering inverting the fermenter and applying a coat of auto fiberglass to the bottom. Does anyone see a danger in this? I am not sure if it would react with fermenting wine or not. I realize I could buy another fermenter but I am cheap.
> 
> I have a triple batch of Pinot Grigio waiting in the wings and my bride is getting impatient as her current supply dwindles. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


 

Dude, do you need to borrow some Pinot????


----------



## cintipam (Oct 23, 2013)

Rocky, I love Pinot Grigio. Italian or American? I love tart, so it's Italian all the way for me. If you are shooting for Italian which kit did you like best of those you've made? I've never yet tried a kit (there's that frugal thing again), but I've been really happy making cranberry or cranberry combo wines (not cran grape tho, didn't care for that tho I did bottle and put away to age as I learned my lesson the easy way reading here how much a wine can change over a couple years).

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (Oct 23, 2013)

JBrewer said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I believe you can get a repair kit if it is made from polypropylene, failing that I would advise a new one or even better glass, I use Elderberry Home brew, They are very helpful and very cheap , they even deliver UK wide, give them a call Tel:0191 2513907 the staff there are very very very good, I would rate the shop and staff 5 star +, hope you get sorted.


 
JBrewer, I am not thinking Rocky will be willing to call. He lives in the United States, not United Kingdom so the call would be a little on the costly side for him.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Who says that you can't teach a (very) old dog new tricks!



Hey! That looks familiar! You weren't in my basement today, were you Rocky?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2013)

cintipam said:


> Rocky, I love Pinot Grigio. Italian or American? I love tart, so it's Italian all the way for me. If you are shooting for Italian which kit did you like best of those you've made? I've never yet tried a kit (there's that frugal thing again), but I've been really happy making cranberry or cranberry combo wines (not cran grape tho, didn't care for that tho I did bottle and put away to age as I learned my lesson the easy way reading here how much a wine can change over a couple years).
> 
> Pam in cinti


 
Hi Pam, I am using the WineExpert Selection International Italian Pinot Grigio. I have made Pinot Grigio a number of times and I would have to say that the Mosto Bello juice (from Italy) was the best. I just did not get any juice this year. I have been very pleased with the WineExpert wines that I have made and thought I would give their Pinot Grigio a shot. As far as wine changing over a couple of years, I am probably not the one to ask. Nothing lasts for "a couple of years" in my cellar!


----------



## cintipam (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for your info Rocky. I"ll file that away for when I'm ready to try a kit since PG is prob the only thing that could tempt me to buy one. I sure understand that aging is hard work. I am just now starting to choose fruit and yeast combos that should improve over time as I think I have enuf early drinking wine available to keep invaders away from the poor defenseless little bottles all by themselves in the dark lonely basement. I still will make a few Dragons Blood (I plan to call it Kwikee as family would be a bit skittish over the blood reference).

I enjoy reading your posts and have learned quite a bit thru you. Thanks for sharing.

Pam in cinti


----------

